# Downhill/Singletrail Strecken in Lippe-Detmold/OWL



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen erstmal,

da ich bisjetzt nur Winterberg fürs Downhill fahren kenne wollte ich euch fragen, ob es auch in unserer Gegend einige Strecken gibt die nicht umbedingt mit einer ganzen Tour verbunden sind. Habe schon von der Strecke beim Hermann gelesen und werde die heute auch mal testen.

Wäre echt lieb, wenn ihr mir einige geeignete Strecken nennen könnt. Ich weiß nur noch das ich mit dem Bike Verein Lippe mal ein Singletrail lang bin und der auch recht rasant war, nur das ich kein Plan mehr habe wo der war =/ 

Im Internet findet man ja auch echt nur Müll und wenn dann wird man (wie ich jetzt) auf das Forum hier gelenkt  

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere Downhiller hier! Meldet euch einfach =)

Gruß, Carolyli


----------



## Jimmy (13. Oktober 2009)

Vom Velmerstot geht nen Singletrail runter.

Aber pass auf, das ist nen Wanderweg wo am Wochenende ordentlich Betrieb ist. Also besser nur unter der Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Auf jedenfall danke schonmal =)

Kennst du auch noch den Straßennamen oder ein Punkt damit ich den Einstieg dahin finde?


----------



## Jimmy (13. Oktober 2009)

puh ne, war auch noch nicht so oft da.


----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Oder sollte man vielleicht mal anch "Wanderweg Velmerstot" gucken? Wenn es doch offiziel ein Wanderweg ist.


----------



## jumper 123 (13. Oktober 2009)

Carolyli schrieb:


> Oder sollte man vielleicht mal anch "Wanderweg Velmerstot" gucken? Wenn es doch offiziel ein Wanderweg ist.



hi du musst nach horn bad mainberg und dann zur sielbermuhle
daa ist ein lokal wenn du das gefundan hast auf dem parkplatz 
parken und bis zur schranke laufe an der schranke rechts hoch laufen und immer dem weg volgen dann wirste schon was passendes für dich finden es gibt da mehrer strecken kann man aber sehr schlecht erklähren 
viel glück beim biken 
gruß jumper


----------



## exto (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich mische mich mal kurz ein:

Im www Einstiege uder sogar GPS-Daten von Trails zu posten, kann ganz üble Nebenwirkungen haben. ALLE interessanten Trails sind illegal. Wenn den Waldbesitzern das zu bunt wird, informieren sie sich oft genau hier, wo gefahren wird.

Im Deister machen wir's so, dass wir "neue" einladen und fahren dann zusammen. So ist gewährleistet, dass sich hier nicht n Waldschrat anmeldet und spioniert. Noch dazu isses viel lustiger und man lernt neue Leute kennen.

Außerdem gibt es immer ne optimale Anzahl von Leuten, die nen Trail abkann. Sind's zu wenige, wächst er wieder zu, sind's zu viele, wird er vergurkt und die Förster werden rebellisch. 

Überlegt euch, wem ihr eure Hometrails zeigt. Wer sie hier postet, verliert die Kontrolle drüber. 

Wer weiß, wieviel Arbeit n richtig geiler Trail macht, weiß, was ich meine


----------



## jumper 123 (13. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich mische mich mal kurz ein:
> 
> Im www Einstiege uder sogar GPS-Daten von Trails zu posten, kann ganz üble Nebenwirkungen haben. ALLE interessanten Trails sind illegal. Wenn den Waldbesitzern das zu bunt wird, informieren sie sich oft genau hier, wo gefahren wird.
> 
> ...



lies erst mal genau nach bevordu was schreibst das ist da mit einem tuoren bike erlaubt


----------



## Jimmy (13. Oktober 2009)

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache. Was meinst du, warum ich es nicht genauer erklärt habe!? Dass ich nicht weiß wo es ist?
Es ist relativ egal, ob das ein Wanderweg ist oder nicht. Nach Verordnungen ist es auf solchen Wegen leider nicht erlaubt zu biken, wie das Gesetz eben zeigt.
Deswegen sollte man lieber den "Ball flach halten" und selbst auskundschaften oder mit den Locals fahren. Auch meine Bitte, am Wochenende der vorsichtig zu fahren, hat nichts damit zu tun dass ich dort nicht gerne fahre oder nicht auch gerne schnell, es geht einfach darum, dass man auf den Trails noch lange Spaß haben will.


----------



## jumper 123 (13. Oktober 2009)

das ist mir zu blöd mit euch da wollte nur jemand wissen wo der velmerstotd ist 
und ist das schlimm nein ich  fahre seit über 25 jahre fr und dh  aber sowas wie ihr ist mir auch noch nicht begegnet mir ist kalr das mann seine trailes  nicht ihr reinstellt habe ich auch nich t gibtes
 da ja auch garnicht ist mir mit euch zu blöd ehrlich
gruß jumper


----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Nur wenn niemand "seine" Trails verrät, wie wollt ihr dann bitteschön neue Member finden?! Dann wird der Sport halt unbekannt bleiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2009)

ich kann exto und jimmy nur voll zustimmen!

verabredet euch mit leuten die sich in dem gebiet auskennen und fahrt zusammen.

selber suchen ist zwar auch möglich, aber die richtig guten sachen findet man meist eh nicht.

ich kenne vom kaiser wilhelm bis bergkirchen fast alles, aber schreiben wo was ist werde ich hier sicherlich ebenso wenig wie andere locals!

und ja, ich bin fast jeden weg selber abgefahren und habe nach interessanten routen geguckt.


----------



## exto (14. Oktober 2009)

jumper 123 schrieb:


> das ist mir zu blöd mit euch da wollte nur jemand wissen wo der velmerstotd ist
> und ist das schlimm nein ich  fahre seit über 25 jahre fr und dh  aber sowas wie ihr ist mir auch noch nicht begegnet mir ist kalr das mann seine trailes  nicht ihr reinstellt habe ich auch nich t gibtes
> da ja auch garnicht ist mir mit euch zu blöd ehrlich
> gruß jumper



Musst nicht gleich weinen...

... hab gar nicht dich und deinen Post gemeint. Ich wollte das nur mal loswerden, weil ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hab. Wenn du schon 25 Jahre unterwegs bist, brauch ich dir ja nix mehr erzählen.

Vielleicht war's ein Missverständnis. Wo der Velmerstod ist, ist ja wirklich kein Geheimnis. Welche Wege legal sind und welche illegal lässt sich im Nordrhein-Westfälischen Waldgesetz nachlesen.

Dummerweise sind die "guten" Trails so gut wie immer illegal, sonst wären sie nicht gut  Dabei ist es sowas von egal mit was für ner Art Bike man da fährt. Ein selbstgebauter Singletrail ist auch mit nem Klapprad nicht legal zu befahren. 

Nicht dass das hier jemand falsch versteht: Mir ist egal ob erlaubt oder nicht. Ich fahre wo's mir Spass macht und wo ich der Überzeugung bin, keinen Schaden anzurichten. Was ich meine, ist die Tatsache, dass es nach hinten losgehen kann, die Trails hier im öffentlichen Bereich auszuposaunen. Hier treiben sich nicht nur Biker rum. 

Im Deister tauchen z.B. hier und da mal Nagelbretter oder andere Fallen auf den Trails auf und es ist zumindest eine begründete Vermutung, dass sich die Idioten, hier informieren, wo sie das Zeugs anbringen müssen. Man kann Infos auch über PN's weitergeben oder -wie schon gesagt - eben persönlich zeigen. Dann weiß man wenigstens wer das Gegenüber ist.


----------



## jumper 123 (14. Oktober 2009)

@exto kam aber so rüber egal schwamm drüber 
gruß jumper


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2009)

stimme den beiden da zu .. kalr wäre so ein austausch genial .. habe auch mal mit dem gedanken gespeilt aber ne danke .... das risiko is einfach zuhoch .. auchw enn man andere wege postet .. da sehen die ienen vllt mal und folgen einem zum nächsten trail etc ...

ich fände es toll wenn dieses thema geschlossen bzw gelöscht werden könnte .. oder zumindestens die daten rausgenommen werden könnten .. liebe admins wir brauchen ncohmal eure HIlfe


das ist ncihts persöhnlcihes gegen euch .. wirklcih nciht, nur sowas gefärdet es halt ... 


LG Jens und genießt den Tag und den ride


----------



## leeresblatt (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche mir lieber eine legale Strecke hier in der Nähe von Detmold. Aber wie realistisch wäre sowas? Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es leider auch nicht, da hier hier viel Naturschutzgebiet ist.


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir lieber eine legale Strecke hier in der Nähe von Detmold. Aber wie realistisch wäre sowas?...



Nach meinen Erfahrungen in den letzten zwei Jahren Bemühungen:

Gar nicht!

Wo Naturschutzgebiete im Spiel sind:

Überhaupt gar nicht !!

Aber macht euch nicht so'n Kopp. Baut einfach, fahrt einfach. Ich mach das, wie Jumper, jetzt auch schon fast 20 Jahre und hab noch nie großen Ärger gehabt. Manchmal reißen irgendwelche selbsternannten Gesetzeshüter ein Paar Trails ein oder lassen gefällte Bäume liegen. So what? In jedem Army-Shop gibt's seeehr funktionelle und preisgünstige Klappspaten. Auch gut im Bike-Rucksack macht sich immer ne Seilsäge. Gibt's im Outdoor-Shop...

Wenn die Traileinstiege schön unauffällig sind und nicht im Forum gepostet werden () hat man oft lange Spass dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (15. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen in den letzten zwei Jahren Bemühungen:
> 
> Gar nicht!
> 
> ...



Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen sind Fahrer wie Du der ausschlaggebende Faktor warum eine ganze Sportart (eben nicht nur Enduristen oder Freerider sondern auch AM oder Racer) in Verruf kommen. Die große Masse sieht nicht die verschiedenen Fahrer sondern nur Mountainbiker. Fahr nach Willingen in den Bikepark. Wenn Du die WorldCup Strecke 10 Mal runtergefahren bist, sollte es für ausreichend Adrenalin gesorgt haben. 

Nebenstrecken im Wald und illegale Trails / Shores oder Kicker (Bandsäge lachtot) sorgen dafür, dass eben genau Nagelbretter oder andere Fallen gelegt werden. Klar sind das Idioten, die so etwas tun. Die Begründung dafür liefern allerdings nicht wesentlich schlauere Leute.

Ich distanziere mich jedenfalls davon und unter uns --- vor 20 Jahren gab es noch nicht einmal elevated chainstays - oder anders gesagt : Das Wort Freeride war noch gar nicht geboren. Also hau nicht so auf die Kacke.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Jimmy (15. Oktober 2009)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen sind Fahrer wie Du der ausschlaggebende Faktor warum eine ganze Sportart (eben nicht nur Enduristen oder Freerider sondern auch AM oder Racer) in Verruf kommen. Die große Masse sieht nicht die verschiedenen Fahrer sondern nur Mountainbiker. Fahr nach Willingen in den Bikepark. Wenn Du die WorldCup Strecke 10 Mal runtergefahren bist, sollte es für ausreichend Adrenalin gesorgt haben.
> 
> Nebenstrecken im Wald und illegale Trails / Shores oder Kicker (Bandsäge lachtot) sorgen dafür, dass eben genau Nagelbretter oder andere Fallen gelegt werden. Klar sind das Idioten, die so etwas tun. Die Begründung dafür liefern allerdings nicht wesentlich schlauere Leute.
> 
> ...




Saubere Recherche ist das. Meines Wissens nach war genau das, was damals als "Mountainbiken" erfunden wurde, das was wir heute unter Freeride oder Enduro verstehen (das hat rein gar nichts mit der Art des Kines ansich zu tun). Und ein schlechtes Licht werfen höchstens jene ab, die mit 50km/h irgendwelche breiten Wege hinunter fahren und dort keine Rücksicht auf andere Nutzer des Waldes nehmen. Abseits der hochfrequentierten Forstautobahnen stößt man interessanterweise immer auf Begeisterung, wenn man sich entsprechend ordentlich verhält. Das war vor 13 Jahren schon so und ist heute nicht anders.
Wir brauchen KEINE 2-Meter Regel oder sonstwas, sondern sich vernünftig verhaltende Biker (so wie es exto weiter oben beschrieben hat) oder geeignete "Verkehrsleitsysteme" die Hot-Spots entlasten. Dieses ist übrigens ein weiter Teil des Kammweges, und von daher sind die parallelen Trails auch sehr interessant und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen anscheinend auch geduldet. 

Recht gebe ich dir aber, dass nicht wild der ganze Wald umgegraben werden darf!


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Oktober 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach war genau das, was damals als "Mountainbiken" erfunden wurde, das was wir heute unter Freeride oder Enduro verstehen (das hat rein gar nichts mit der Art des Kines ansich zu tun).



  Aha ... Da haben die Pioniere also mit ihre 17 kg Stahlrahmen Hardtails mit Cantileverbremse und 55 cm Lenker (wahlweise als Rennradlenker) genommen, den Klappspaten, die Seilsäge und ein paar alte Bretter eingepackt und sind losgezogen um Kicker, Drops und NorthShores zu bauen... verstehe....du verwechselst da was...

Ich war immer der Meinung, dass der Ursprung einfach der Spaß am Offroad-biken war... Man lernt nicht aus.

Fest steht, dass kein Freerider in der Lage sein wird, seinen Spaßtrail einfach in den Wald zu brennen und dabei auch noch lieb und nett aussehen wird, sodass ihm die anderen Wald"benutzer" auch noch fasziniert hinterher schauen werden. 

Fakt ist, dass alle Facetten des MTB Sports ihre Berechtigung haben (es gibt ja auch Fraueneishockey...) aber bitte nicht so wie unser Freund exto, der einfach seit Jahren "nicht erwischt" wurde.... Wie gesagt irgendwann bremst einer von uns mit dem Gesicht auf einem Nagelbrett. Dann brauchen wir wenigstens nicht zu fragen . warum ...? 

In diesem Sinne 
stay tuned.


----------



## Jimmy (15. Oktober 2009)

Das einzige was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass Enduro und/ oder Freeride nicht etwas mit etwas mit "Trailbauen" zu tun hat, sondern mit der Einstellung und mit der Art wie gefahren wird. Die sind halt damals genau so wenig mit ihren Rädern jeden Tag 2500hm am Stück hochgefahren. 


Wir sollten diese Diskussion hier aber so langsam mal abstellen und vielleicht auch schließen.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Oktober 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass Enduro und/ oder Freeride nicht etwas mit etwas mit "Trailbauen" zu tun hat, sondern mit der Einstellung und mit der Art wie gefahren wird. Die sind halt damals genau so wenig mit ihren Rädern jeden Tag 2500hm am Stück hochgefahren.
> 
> 
> Wir sollten diese Diskussion hier aber so langsam mal abstellen und vielleicht auch schließen.



Wenn jemand schreibt, dass ne Seilsäge und ein Klappspaten im Rahmen seiner Grundausstattung gerne mal mit in den Wald fährt und gleichzeitig schreibt, dass es eh egal ist, solange man nicht erwischt wird, hat es sehrwohl was mit Trailbauen zu tun. 

Hat rein gar nichts mit dir zu tun, ich denke, wir reden sogar gar nicht weit aneinander vorbei, aber so wie exto sich hier gibt, gehts halt nicht....

Heimlich, heimlich die Trails verstecken.... Die Waldpächter und Förster schlafen doch nicht auf dem Baum und benötigen dieses Forum, um die Stellen zu finden und Fallen zu legen... BLÖDSINN und zu kurz gedacht!

Wir sind hier am Wiehengebirge mit max. 320 Metern, wobei der Waldrand bei 220 m, bestenfalls 170 Metern "tief" liegt. Sowas ist sicher KEIN Freeride Revier...Der Deister ist da auch nicht viel besser, wobei hier wie da es sicher heftige Passagen, aber eben KURZE gibt.
Für den schnellen Kick ganze Waldstücke nach Trails abzusuchen ist eben mächtig overdone! Fullface im Wiehen ... lachtot... 

Sorry, aber mich regt sowas auf. Das ist ignorant allen anderen MTBlern gegenüber, die auch Singles fahren, aber eben nicht IMMER den kürzesten Weg mit Säge und Spaten freischlagen!

So long....

Ich finde so einen Thread im Übrigen durchaus wichtig, um mal kontrovers zu diskutieren. Beenden hin weitermachen her....


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2009)

Frieden


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2009)

@chucky_bo:

Wenn du kontrovers diskutieren willst, solltest du dir überlegen, ob dein Tonfall dazu einläd. Oder willst du mit Todschlagsprüchen wie "... brauchen wir hier nicht...", "Blodsinn", "Lachtot" usw. erst mal jeden, der ernsthaft anderer Meinung ist, einschüchtern, damit er sich zurück hält.

Wie heißt es so schön? "Wer f*cken will, muss freundlich sein!" Wer diskutieren will, auch. Wer nur stänkern will, kann ruhig rumschreien...

Um mal zu ner Diskussion zu kommen, hätte ich mal ein Paar Fragen speziell an dich:

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist für dich das Freeride-/Enduro-/All Muontain Biken eben auch (und gerade?) mit dem befahren von Trails verbunden (kann man ja in deinem Fotoalbum sehen). Was glaubst du, wie die Trails im Wald entstehen?

Wieso stellst du meine Aussage "noch nie großen Ärger gehabt" als "noch nie erwischt worden" dar? 

Woher kommt deine Vermutung, dass ich oder sonst jemand hier "mit Spaten und Säge den kürzesten Weg freischlägt" und das sogar "IMMER"?

Wieso hast du das Gefühl, dass "unsere ganze Sportart in Verruf gerät"? Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn ja, warum?

Bist du, wenn du im Wald mal auf einen Bike-Kritiker triffst, auch so aufbrausend, oder versuchst du ihm freundlich zu erklären, was du da tust, und warum du Spass dabei hast?

Nur noch mal zum Verständnis: Ich renne nicht wie ein Blöder durch den wald und niete mit Klappspaten und Säge alles um, was mir in den Weg kommt. Wenn ich - rein hypothetisch - daran mitwirken würde, dass ein kleines Weglein im Wald entsteht, würde ich mir die Mühe machen, meinen gesunden Menschenverstand und meine Liebe zur und mein Verständnis von der Natur einzusetzen. Ich würde darauf achten, dass keine Errosion entsteht, keine Pflanzen geschädigt werden und das Wild in deinen Einständen und Futterplätzen nicht gesört wird. Ich würde Tage und Wochen im Wald verbringen um mir ne Linie auszusuchen, die Spass machen kann, aber nix kaputt macht. Nägel, Bretter, alles andere, was nicht im Wald natürlich vorhanden ist, wären ebenso "No Go's", wie die Verwendung von lebendem Holz oder dessen "aus dem Weg räumen". Und das wichtigste: Wenn ich bauen würde, würde ich's den Leuten nicht auf die Nase binden 
Zu deiner Erkenntniss, dass nicht alle Waldwirtschaftenden bescheuert sind, kann ich dich nur beglückwünschen. Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich nämlich auch gemacht. Die meisten haben rein gar nichts gegen einen gut angelegten Trail, der ihre berechtigten Interessen nicht gefährdet (Jagd, Forstwirtschaft, Haftungsfragen) Woher ich dass weiß? Ich hab mit vielen, die mich "erwischt haben" darüber gesprochen, hab mir erklären lassen, wie ihre interessen aussehen und ihnen meine erklärt. Mal ganz unter uns: Das klappt oft besser als dumm rumzuschreien 

Was du mir mit Recht vorwerfen kannst, ist, dass ich meine Meinung hier vielleicht etwas unbedarft ausgedrückt habe. Ich denke einfach oft nicht daran, dass es hier und da mal Menschen gibt, die voreilig ihre Schlüsse ziehen und die Dinge anders interpretieren, als ich sie gemeint habe.

Noch was: Wenn du mich kennen würdest, hättest du das Recht, mich für'n Ar*chloch zu halten und so zu behandeln, so allerdings nicht. Ich wär dir also echt dankbar, wenn du dich nicht weiter so arg im Ton vergreifen würdest.

Voila, it's your turn...


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Oktober 2009)

@exto

Now, we are smoking - oder wie haben die Indianer von Cleveland das immer so schön ausgedrückt. 

Ich stelle voran: Ich habe dich nie als Ar***loch tituliert und würde mir das auch nicht rausnehmen. Falls ich dich an einer Stelle zu arg bedrängt haben sollte - sorry. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass ein Kind beim Namen genannt werden muss. Das ist nicht im Ton vergreifen, sondern ehrlich. Ich bin nämlich *nicht *der Meinung, dass ich vorm Fi**en auch zwanghaft freundlich sein muss. 

Ich gehe mal nicht auf alle Fragen ein, denn die waren indirekt von mir vor Deinem Beitrag schon angesprochen.

Wenn Du jedoch - und darüber ärgere ich mich tatsächlich - hier schreibst, dass sich niemand einen Kopp machen und einfach (im Zweifel unter Zuhilfenahme eines Klappspatens und einer Seilsäge) loszegen soll, dann stiftest Du hier tatsächlich Menschen an, wahllos nach neuen Spots zu suchen und diese in den Wald zu schlagen.... auch und vor allem weil Du ja noch nie großen Ärger dabei hattest. Gefällte Bäume lässt im Übrigen auch kein selbsternannter Gesetzeshüter liegen...

Enststehung von Trails im Wald - das Thema ist dann doch noch interessant:

Trails sind MTB-Sprache. Diese - nennen wir sie mal Pfade - sind im Laufe der Jahre - auch schon vor der Mountainbikewelle entstanden. Sehr häufig eben auch durch die Waldpächter, die an ihre Arbeitsstelle kommen müssen. Möglicherweise sind diese Wege/Pfade auch schon deutlich älter nehmen wir das Beispiel alte Babilonie, etc. oder sie entstehen durch Naturereignisse (Starkregen / Kyrill). 
Jetzt kommt der Part, an dem die MTBler in Verruf geraten: Die bestehenden Wege werden mit Spaten o.ä. einfach ausgebaut und zum Trail gemacht. Kicker aufgeschüttet, Rampen gebaut. etc. oder eben mal quer durch neu erschlossen.

Wenn Du auf alles was Du beschrieben hast achtest (Wild, Erosion, Pflanzen...) - prima. Ich glaube das geht nicht.

Ich wähle i.Ü. NICHT Grün und habe deinen Beitrag auch bestimmt nicht völlig in den falschen Hals bekommen. Aber Du warst es doch, der fast über ein Nagelbrett geballert ist oder...? Es sind immer nämlich DIE Mountainbiker und nicht nur eine einzelne Gruppe für die anderen Nutzer im Wald! Das wird über einen Kamm geschert. Und darauf hab ich keinen Bock.

So long


----------



## el_ConnoR (16. Oktober 2009)

@ chucki_bo
Du distanzierst dich also von den illegalen Kickern indem du mit "Airtime" (vgl. dein Fotoalbum) drüber springst!
... und nicht einmal der größte Kicker dieser Erde rechtfertigt ein Nagelbrett - deshalb würde ich immer nach dem "Warum" fragen und deshalb ist es auch unerheblich ob da über einen Kamm geschert wurde! 

Grüße Con


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Oktober 2009)

el_ConnoR schrieb:


> @ chucki_bo
> Du distanzierst dich also von den illegalen Kickern indem du mit "Airtime" (vgl. dein Fotoalbum) drüber springst!
> ... und nicht einmal der größte Kicker dieser Erde rechtfertigt ein Nagelbrett - deshalb würde ich immer nach dem "Warum" fragen und deshalb ist es auch unerheblich ob da über einen Kamm geschert wurde!
> 
> Grüße Con



Mmmmhhh.. war das vielleicht ein Bikepark, ne legale Strecke, bin ich das überhaupt....?? Fragen über Fragen....

Nicht zu schnell schiessen...Con - da hast Du mich i.Ü. völlig falsch verstanden.

Ich erklärs mal: Der Weg war (und ist immer noch) durch einen (den) umgestürzten Baum blockiert. Vor den Baum wurde eine Auffahrt gelegt. Da rede ich nicht über illegale Kicker nur weil jemand eine Überfahrt mit Holzzweigen o.ä. bastelt.
Die Alternative war seitlich vorbei zu fahren, wo der Baum nur minimal aufbaut... Jetzt nicht das Wort im Mund umdrehen. Wir haben
in diesem Thread über etwas andere Nummern geredet....

Auch ich habe Spaß am springen, aber deswegen packe ich mir noch immer kein Werkzeug mit ein....

Ach so... mit dem Nagelbrett bin ich völlig bei Dir, aber das habe ich oben weiter schon geschrieben....und ich habe GENAU nach dem warum gefragt,
wenn Du aufmerksam liest. Nur NACH einem Unfall braucht keiner mehr zu fragen!

Thats all.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2009)

etwas zu dem Foto: 

der "Kicker" besteht aus rumliegenden Baumstämmen und wurde mit "gekauftem" (vom Dachboden) Latten befahrbar gemacht. Schrauben steckten nur in schon toten Pflanzen bzw. Bäumen. 
Das ist mein Stand der Dinge  Lob gab es vom chucki dafür ....
Nein ich möchte dir nicht in den Rücken fallen, lediglich anderen Details liefern ...
Ich bin raus ...



Popocorn, wer möchte Popcorn ???




LG Jens


----------



## Jimmy (16. Oktober 2009)

Es wird so langsam etwas müßig hier.
Lasst uns Radfahren gehen  (sorry Jens)


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> etwas zu dem Foto:
> 
> der "Kicker" besteht aus rumliegenden Baumstämmen und wurde mit "gekauftem" (vom Dachboden) Latten befahrbar gemacht. Schrauben steckten nur in schon toten Pflanzen bzw. Bäumen.
> Das ist mein Stand der Dinge  Lob gab es vom chucki dafür ....



 oder hab ich dir geschrieben, dass du den Shore besser abbauen sollst??? Guck mal in deine Kommentare in deinem Bilderbuch. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben wir uns da sogar getroffen. Ne Woche später hätte sich fast jemand an der Stelle auf die Klappe gelegt, weil die Bretter a) nicht richtig verschraubt und b) nicht ausreichend dick (dimensioniert) waren.

Das ist dann die Kehrseite, wenn man selberbaut oder??

Aber es verläuft sich in die falsche Richtung. So wie ich das sehe hast Du ja einen Thread zu Erstellen eines legalen Trails aufgemacht und das ist auch gut so!

Ach so : Vielleicht sollte jemand die Forenbezeichnung von Teuteburger auf Teutoburger Wald ändern. Sieht irgendwie doof aus, wenn die Locals nicht wissen wie ihr Heimatrevier wirklich heißt oder ??


----------



## el_ConnoR (16. Oktober 2009)

@ chucki_bo!

Ich lese schon genau: 
Zitat chucki_bo: "Wie gesagt irgendwann bremst einer von uns mit dem Gesicht auf einem Nagelbrett. Dann brauchen wir wenigstens nicht zu fragen . warum ...?" 

Also wie gesagt: ich würde immer (auch nach einem Unfall) nach dem Warum fragen, denn mir erschließt sich der kausale zusammenhang zwischen Kicker und Nagelbrett einfach nicht.

Aber Jimmy hat schon recht: 
Lasst uns Radfahren gehen!

Also viel Spaß beim biken!

Gruß Con


----------



## exto (16. Oktober 2009)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wir haben
> in diesem Thread über etwas andere Nummern geredet....



DU hast über andere Nummern geredet!

Dinge beim Namen nennen, sieht deutlich anders aus. Diskutieren auch...

Ich wünsch' euch noch viel Spass!


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Oktober 2009)

el_ConnoR schrieb:


> @ chucki_bo!
> 
> Ich lese schon genau:
> Zitat chucki_bo: "Wie gesagt irgendwann bremst einer von uns mit dem Gesicht auf einem Nagelbrett. Dann brauchen wir wenigstens nicht zu fragen . warum ...?"
> ...



Schade ... immer noch nicht verstanden... Ersetz doch mal das Wort "Dann" mit "danach", dann lies dir den ganzen Beitrag nochmal durch. 
... hmmmmm ... jetzt wirds auch kausal oder??

Vielleicht geht sowas gar nicht im Thread, sondern nur beim 

later


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> DU hast über andere Nummern geredet!
> 
> Dinge beim Namen nennen, sieht deutlich anders aus. Diskutieren auch...
> 
> Ich wünsch' euch noch viel Spass!



Jetzt kommt aber der Sozialpädagoge raus... was??
Ich erinner dich an den Beginn deines Beitrag hier oben "Musst nicht gleich weinen..."...

Immer artig vor der eigenen Haustür kehren...

Ich fahr jetzt Rad...


----------



## el_ConnoR (16. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv mein letzter Post zu dem Thema:

Ob "dann" oder "danach" ist nicht entscheidend. Es ist unerheblich wer nach dem Warum fragt oder wer noch nach dem Warum fragen kann. 

Das problematische an deinen Aussagen ist doch, dass du dir die Frage nach dem Warum nicht stellen musst, weil dir die Antwort schon klar ist. Nach deinen Aussagen liegt doch die Begründung
_("Nebenstrecken im Wald und illegale Trails / Shores oder Kicker (Bandsäge lachtot) sorgen dafür, dass eben genau Nagelbretter oder andere Fallen gelegt werden. Klar sind das Idioten, die so etwas tun. Die Begründung dafür liefern allerdings nicht wesentlich schlauere Leute.")_ für ein Nagelbrett im illegalen Trailbau. 

Das kann ich so aber nicht stehen lassen denn wie bereits gesagt:
Mit ist nicht klar wie man auf die Idee kommen kann auf einen Kicker mit einem Nagelbrett zu reagieren.

Also beste Grüße und viel Spaß beim Biken

Con


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2009)

ja aber du fandest die Sachen auch toll und warst sehr positiv überrascht, das wir sleber bauen. Nur dann nachher wenns mal net so klappt gleich einen auf negativ zumachen geht mir ordentlich gegen den Strich. Solche Bauten zu benutzen, ist so oder so auf eigene Gefahr! Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden und damit basta.
Ja ich will jetzt legal bauen.

I-wie kommt es mir so vor, das hier einer alleine auf seine Meinung pocht 
Ebenfalls mein letzter Post zu dem Thema.

Wenn mich jmd beim legalen Bau unterstützen will, soll er das bitte in dem dafür vorgesehenem Thred tun. Bin für jede Stimme sehr dankbar.


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (16. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ja aber du fandest die Sachen auch toll und warst sehr positiv überrascht, das wir sleber bauen. Nur dann nachher wenns mal net so klappt gleich einen auf negativ zumachen geht mir ordentlich gegen den Strich. Solche Bauten zu benutzen, ist so oder so auf eigene Gefahr! Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden und damit basta.
> Ja ich will jetzt legal bauen.
> 
> I-wie kommt es mir so vor, das hier einer alleine auf seine Meinung pocht
> ...



Hase Caesar,

ich habe - nur weil ich einmal drübergefahren - nicht gleich alles prima gefunden. Das Meisterwerk 200 Meter weiter unten ist völlig daneben gewesen. Und beim Kicker auf dem BarreTrail ist von oben nicht einsehbar, ob ein Spaßvogel dahinter vielleicht irgend eine Barriere gebaut hat. Das heißt, bremsen, dran vorbei fahren, flow raus -> ********. 

Das sind die Eingriffe, die JEDEN Förster oder Waldpächter dahin bringen gefällte Bäume liegen zu lassen. Oder auch für Con -aus dem gleichen Grund bauen Vollgasidioten Nagelbretter...

Das ist gefährlich und das habe ich hier ausgedrückt!

Auch mein letzter Beitrag


----------



## exto (16. Oktober 2009)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Du hast die Diskussion totgeprügelt mit deinem Geschrei. Aber ich denke, das passiert dir öfter...

Eins noch zum Thema Nagelbretter: Vollidioten bauen Nagelbretter (und noch ganz andere Dinge, ich will dich aber nicht auf dumme Gedanken bringen), weil sie Vollidioten sind und aus keinem anderen Grund...


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Du hast die Diskussion totgeprügelt mit deinem Geschrei. Aber ich denke, das passiert dir öfter...
> 
> Eins noch zum Thema Nagelbretter: Vollidioten bauen Nagelbretter (und noch ganz andere Dinge, ich will dich aber nicht auf dumme Gedanken bringen), weil sie Vollidioten sind und aus keinem anderen Grund...



_Nun aber bleiben Glaube, Hoffnung, Liebe, diese drei, die größte aber ist die Liebe ...
_
Jetzt hast Du mich indirekt Vollidiot genannt. Fällt das nicht unter Totschlagspruch (siehe exto)?? Du weißt das ich Recht habe, kannst dir aber jetzt keinen Rückzieher mehr erlauben. 

Schade - ich nenne sowas charakterschwach.


----------



## Jimmy (16. Oktober 2009)

Niveau ist keine Creme

Persönliche Anfeindungen könnt ihr doch bitte woanders austragen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi.
Hihi, was ist denn hier los?!

Ich halte das Trailbauen für überaus wichtig! 
Trails mit Jumps und Anliegern in unserer Region halten den Herzschlag der Szene hier in Gang.
Es ist so schön über einen selbstgebauten Sprung zu fliegen, durch einen selbstgebauten Anlieger zu fetzen, selbstgebaute ausgeklügelte Technikpassagen rapide zu meistern... es ist einfach nur schön den Wald zur Freizeitbetätigung mit seinen Freunden zu benutzen. Natürlich sollte Flora und Fauna dabei bestmöglichst geschont werden, das steht fest wie ein Fels! Klappt aber auch so gut wie immer.
Wenn man diese Freude am Biken noch nicht erlebt hat, hat man definitiv sehr viel... um genauer zu sein... einen wesentlichen Teil des MTB-Fahrens noch nicht kennengelernt.
Natürlich habe ich selbst noch nie 'was im Wald gebaut! Ich kenne nur Jemanden, dem seine Mutter, dessen Onkel, ihm sein Dackel, dessen Schwester... und von ihr ein Bekannter, dessen Herrchen, von dem sein Arbeitskollege... hat es mal gemacht. Soll echt gut sein!

(Lokale) Trails und Pisten müssen gerockt werden! Das kapiert hier anscheinend FAST jeder! Aber nur fast.
Dynamische Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## exto (17. Oktober 2009)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Und wie ich kann...
> 
> Du kriegst die Ehre, meine Ignore-Liste einzuweihen. Schönes Leben noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carolyli (17. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend,

ist ja sehr sehr schön wie ihr euch unterhaltet, aber darf ich euch daran erinnert, dass es in diesem Thread lediglich um die Frage ging wo einige Trails sind. 

Es geht darum das eine noch unerfahrende Jugendliche (im Sachen DR/FR) versucht in ein Sport reinzukommen, aber durch eure nicht erwartete "tolle" Offenheit, dass wohl zu den Akten gelegt werden kann. Das "Projekt Downhill" wollte ich schon vor Monaten beginnen, aber das wird wirklich dadurch verhindert, dass die MTB Community echt daneben ist. Man erwartet doch von einer Sportgemeinschaft geholfen zu werden und jetzt bekommt man echt das egoistischte Pack entgegen. Vielen vielen Dank. 

DH/FR ist ein noch recht unbekannter Sport, und durch neue Leute wird eventuell auch die Chance irgentwann kommen, dass die Stadt Detmold irgentwo UNS eine legale Strecke genehmigt! Nur wenn es bei so einem kleinen Publikum bleibt sie es jetzt ist, dann interessiert es OWL doch ein Scheißdreck! 

Ihr seid echt die egoistischten Leute, denen ich je begegnet bin. Man erwartet doch nicht, dass man in aller Öffentlichkeit die Trails rausposaunt, aber man kann auch noch Newbies nicht erwarten die Wälder hier nach möglichen Strecken abzusuchen (was garnicht mal so einfach ist und vorallem gefährlich, denn Newbies wie ich können eventuell Gefahren nicht so einschätzen). Es gibt ihr eine sehr tolle Funktion namens PN oder auch PM (=Private Messanger). So kann man sich gut aussuchen wer die Trails kennenlernen dürfen. Das ist echt nicht zuviel verlangt. Und die bestimmt höhstens 50 DH/FR'ler hier in der Umgebung (OWL) von denen 5 oder so, die Strecke kennen, werden diese bestimmt auch nicht verstören.

Ich verlange nicht viel...

Wunderschönen Abend noch,

Carolyli


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2009)

Carolyli schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt die egoistischten Leute, denen ich je begegnet bin. Man erwartet doch nicht, dass man in aller Öffentlichkeit die Trails rausposaunt, *1. aber man kann auch noch Newbies nicht erwarten die Wälder hier nach möglichen Strecken abzusuchen *(was garnicht mal so einfach ist und vorallem gefährlich, *2. denn Newbies wie ich können eventuell Gefahren nicht so einschätzen*). Es gibt ihr eine sehr tolle Funktion namens PN oder auch PM (=Private Messanger).



1. 95% der trails, die ich zwischen porta und wallücke kenne, habe ich selbst gefunden. mann darf halt nicht nur auf den haupt*wegen* unterwegs sein, und muss die augen offen halten.

2. genau das ist der punkt!
verabreden und zusammen fahren. dan wird einem die mögliche linie gezeigt und man bekommt tips und hinweise, die die ganze sache auch für newbies möglich macht.


----------



## Jimmy (17. Oktober 2009)

Das ganze hat rein gar nichts mit Egoismus zu tun. Und das wurde hier mehrfach erklärt. Es geht darum, dass hier auch Forstamt, Jagdpächter etc mitlesen und deswegen grundsätzlich hier keine Trails verraten werden. Steht eh schon viel zu viel drin. Verstehst du das? Falls ja, dann:
Schreib mir ne PN oder verabrede dich mit mir zum Fahren, und ich zeige dir genug Trails.  Oder schreib anderen Leuten aus Detmold ne PN und lass dir von denen Trails bei dir zeigen.  Hier hat übrigens zu Beginn niemand gemauert, sondern verraten wo man "suchen" muss, und etwas Eigeninitiative ist in diesem Sport schon gefragt.


----------



## Carolyli (17. Oktober 2009)

Schon besser. Nur der Post war hauptsächlich an jemanden auf der ersten Seite gerichtet. Der Liebe wollte selbst nicht riskieren das jemand per PM die Strecke gesagt bekommt. "Seine" heilige Strecke darf ja bloß nicht ruiniert werden.

Was die Eigeninitiative angeht, steht es bei mir schlecht, denn ich bin unter der Woche nicht in Detmold sondern, 6 Stunden Zugfahrt von Detmold entfernt, im Internat. Da ist es doch wohl verständlich, wenn man am kurzen Wochenende mal seinen Spass haben kann. Freitag abend um 7 da, Samstag habe ich dann und Sonntag um 3 wieder weg. Eigeninitiative hin oder her; ich habe einfach keine Zeit dafür.

Ich werde das Angebot sehr gerne wahrnehmen. Eventuell dürfte ich ja "freeride_rockt" noch aus dem Downhill Forum mitnehmen, denn wir sind beide mehr oder weniger auf der verzweifelten suche nach Strecken. Ausser Winterberg kann man ja auch echt nix machen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Oktober 2009)

Carolyli schrieb:


> ...Ich werde das Angebot sehr gerne wahrnehmen. Eventuell dürfte ich ja "freeride_rockt" noch aus dem Downhill Forum mitnehmen, denn wir sind beide mehr oder weniger auf der verzweifelten suche nach Strecken. Ausser Winterberg kann man ja auch echt nix machen.


Hi.
Könnt' auch gerne mal bei uns vorbeikommen. Wir haben hier 'ne nette DH-/Freeride-Strecke.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Carolyli (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

wo ist den "hier"?


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Oktober 2009)

Check' deine PN. 
Tach.


----------



## jumper 123 (18. Oktober 2009)

hi hat jemand lust und auch zeit am mitwoch morgen so um 9.00-10.00 in willingen 
bisel zu biken 
gruß jumper


----------



## Carolyli (18. Oktober 2009)

In willingen? Bei Winterberg? Also das ist bestimmt nen ziemlicher Trip dahin. Wäre gerne dabei, aber ist schon nen ganzes Stück. 

Schau mal deine PN nach. Vllt lässt sich hier was starten.


----------



## leeresblatt (19. Oktober 2009)

@Carolyli

Du hast was von einem "Projekt Downhill" geschrieben, was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carolyli (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Projekt Downhill ist jetzt für mich das gewesen, das ich endlich regelmässig was mache. Habs nicht so mit Hallensport und deshalb wollte ich mit dem Downhill anfangen. Eigentlich würd ich ja gerne MX machen, was ich mir seit Jahren wünsche, weil da fehlt mir ein wenig die Natur und Vereinstrecken.

Das Projekt Downhill wollte ich wie gesagt schon viel früher anfangen. Dann kam dazwischen das mein Bike geklaut wurde (war aber nur nen Hardtail) und wieder kam was dazwischen. Und dann kam wieder das Ding, das ich halt keine Zeit zum suchen habe und mich dann lieber Gruppen anschließen würde, wie so im teuto oder so fahren.


----------



## leeresblatt (19. Oktober 2009)

Hatte ich mir so ungefähr gedacht, aber hätte ja sein können dass du was aufziehen willst.

Was man aber immer noch machen kann, finde ich. Man sollte zumindest den Versuch wagen eine legale Strecke, sei es auch nur ein Trail ohne Bauten, zu realisieren. 
Der Teutoberg (wo der Hermann steht) wäre eigentlich ein passender Ort. Denn dieser liegt nicht im Naturschutzgebiet und hat ca. 200m Höhenunterschied. 
Es gäbe auch bestimmt genügend Leute die Interesse an einer anspruchsvollen Strecke hätten.

Man müsste sich anschauen wie das die anderen machen. Es gab hier im Forum irgendwo ein Leitfaden von der DIMB.

hier ist der Leitfaden(pdf-Datei): http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&d=lf&k=


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2009)

hej!

ich fürchte nur das der teutberg (hiess der nicht eigentlich grotenburg?!) so überlaufen mit fußgängern ist das das risiko dort recht schnell in einen interessenkonflikt zu geraten relativ hoch sein dürfte. ich wohne direkt am berg und bin am wochenende immer froh wenn ich mit dem bike aus der ecke raus bin. auf der anderen seite der hügel, also richtung augustdorf rüber könnte das einfacher sein. hat dann natürlich leider ein paar HM weniger...


----------



## Carolyli (19. Oktober 2009)

@leeresBlatt: Genau das ist das ding. ich würde gerne diesen DIMB Leuten beisteuern. irgentwie. Ich möchte eine Legale Strecke. Diesen scheiß Skatern haben die ja schon eine Halle und 3 Plätze sonst noch gebaut. Das ist mehr als genug in einer kkleinen Stadt wie Detmold. 

Aber schau mal in dem Thread für die Legale Strecke im OWL Forum. Da hat ein gewisser maurice ein interessanten Vorschlag gehabt. Schau mal rein. Jede Stimme zählt, wie man so schön sagt!


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Oktober 2009)

Es wird keine legale Strecke geben......

Exto hat mich zwar auf seiner Ignore Liste, ignorieren wird er aber sicher auch, wie er mit seinem Deisterfreund.en im Deister selber gesehen wird.

Und ich bin mir SICHER, dass weder er und auch kein Bekannter von ihm mit den Schmierereien irgendwas zu tun hat... Und trotzdem sind es mal wieder die (oder auch alle) Biker...

I.Ü. habe ich diesen Bericht durch Zufall in einem von Exto aufgemachten Deister - Thread gefunden.... Du solltest es also doch besser wissen, als du
es hier allen weiß machen willst. Wenn selbst der Deister zu klein sein soll, was ist dann mit dem Wiehen???

Later


----------



## JENSeits (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne den Deister nciht also unter vorbehalt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das da im allgemeinem sehr viel Verkehr ist und auch prozentual mehr WEge als bei uns heir vorhanden sind. Außerdem wüsste ich von keinem starkem Stress zwischen Wanderen und Bikern bei uns ?!


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann dich beruhigen: Auch im Deister gibt's keinen Stress zwischen Wanderern und Bikern.
Stress gibt's zwischen Bikern und einer Gruppe von Waldbesitzern (Fast alles Privatwald da) 
Man muss fairerrweise sagen, dass der auslösende Faktor für den Stress ein Biker war: Ein völlig hirnloser Idiot hat den historischen Mögebier-Stollen aufgebrochen und mit den dort vorgefundenen Materialien ein Paar Northshores in den Wald gezimmert. Übrigens waren es auch Biker, die den Wi*er angezeigt haben. Das hat den ebenso bescheuerten Chef der Forstgemeinschaft allerdings nicht davon abgehalten, eine Art pressebegleiteten Bauernkrieg anzuzetteln und mit schwerem Gerät einen der Deistertrails platt zu machen. Hinterher sah's dort aus, wie the day after 
Mittlerweile haben wir's geschafft, die Region Hannover (sowas wie bei und der Landkreis) dazu zu bringen, Biker, Gemeindevertreter, Jagtpächter und Forst an einen "Runden Tisch" zu bringen. Die Region hat auch ein Ingenieurbüro beauftragt, ein Konzept zur legalisierung der Trails (die teilweise schon jahrzehnte alt sind) zu entwickeln. DIMB und BDR haben wir versucht, einzubeziehen, aber da regt sich nix. Im Moment scheint es so, als hätten alle Beteiligten begriffen, dass auch Biker die nicht in traditionellen Strukturen organisiert sind,sondern übers www feste Ansprechpartner sein können. Wir haben dazu nen losen Biker-Zusammenschluss geschaffen, der sich deisterfreun.de nennt. Das sind alles in allem ca 50 bis 60 Biker. Dazu die Jungs von der BC-Nord (auch noch mal so viele).

Eins darf man allerdings nicht vergessen: Der Deister liegt in Niedersachsen. Da sieht das Waldgesetz andere Betretungsrechte vor. Die Unterschiede hören sich erst mal winzig an, sind aber in ihrer Auswirkung enorm. Außerdem ist der Deister sozusagen der Hauswald von Hannover und der erste nennenswerte Hügel für alle Nordlichter. An einem schönen Sommerwochenende sind da sicherlich vierstellige Bikerzahlen unterwegs...

EDIT: Mittlerweile haben wir's auch geschafft, erste Kontakte zur Presse zu knüpfen. Nachdem die natürlich alteingesessenen Waldbesitzer (u.a. der Freiherr von Knigge und prinz Ernst-August v. Hannover) erst mal ihre Interessen sozusagen exclusiv zu Papier bringen liessen, geht's inzwischen schon ein bisschen neutraler zu.*HIER* gibt's ne Übersicht...


----------



## leeresblatt (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo kris,

ja da hast du natürlich recht, in einer abgelegener Gegend hätte man Ruhe vor Wanderern. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht ob es grundsätzlich möglich ist in einem Naturschutzgebiet eine Strecke zu realisieren, denn außer dem Teutberg bzw. Grotenburg ist ja fast alles Naturschutzgebiet und dahinter ist gleich der Truppenübungsplatz. 
Hier kann man sich die Ausdehnung anschauen: 
http://maps.geocaching.de/gm/index.php?lat=51.91420283028912&lon=8.834896087646484&zoom=13

Aber andererseits wäre das Fussgängerproblem  gar kein so großes, wenn man einerseites den Fussgängern den Zutritt auf die Mtb-Strecke verbietet, da gibt es im DIMB Leitfaden als Beispiel so ein Verkehrszeichen "Achtung Mtb-Strecke" oder so. Andererseits sollten an möglichen Kreuzungen die Überfahrten so gestaltet werden, dass die Fußgänger sich nicht belästigt fühlen. Z.B. werden die Mtbiker durch angelegte Bauten gezwungen auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abzubremsen, bevor sie den Fussgängerweg/Forststraße überqueren. Ich halte das für eine gute Lösung.

@Carolyli
Eine private Strecke wäre auch eine Alternative. Man müsste sich mal informieren ob das möglich wäre, und wo die Vor- und Nachteile liegen. Ich lese mir jetzt seit gestern den Leitfaden durch und muss feststellen, dass die ganze Sache schon recht aufwendig ist. Hier mal ein Ausschnitt was alles beachtet werden muss:

Landeswald- und Forstgesetze Naturschutzgebietsverordnungen Gemeindesatzungen
Naturschutzgesetze Naturparkregelungen Flächennutzungspläne
Landschaftsschutzgesetze FFH -Gebiete
Wasserschutzgesetze Sportstätten-Verordnung
Baugesetze

Als erstes sollte man erstmal feststellen wieviele Leute an sowas Interesse hätten. Man könnte Unterschriften sammeln oder ganz modern eine Online Petition starten (nicht die beim Bundestag). Um darauf aufmerksam zu machen könnte man in betreffenden Foren posten oder einen Flyer gestalten und diese in Radläden auslegen (die Besitzer hätten da bestimmt nichts gegen).
Naja, waren so ein paar Gedanken.


----------



## Carolyli (20. Oktober 2009)

Dafür wäre ich auf jedenfall auch. Also was den Naturschutz und Wasserschutz angeht hätten "wir" schonmal einen Vorteil, denn meine Mum arbeitet in der Abteilung in der bezirksregierung und eine der höhst Rängigen dort. Wenn du mir sagst, was gemacht werden soll oder was wichtig wäre, würde ich mir ihr sprechen. Sie wird bestimmt ihr Wort dazu geben.

Und spontan fallen mir jetzt 3 Leute ein, die interesse hier an einer Strecke hätten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (20. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja super mit deiner Mum, das könnte bestimmt hilfreich sein.


----------



## Carolyli (20. Oktober 2009)

Sieht so aus. Und wie Mütter halt sind wollen sie immer das Beste für ihre Kinder. Und sie sieht ja wie ich hier nur so rumgammle und sie weiß auch das ich für Normalo Sport nicht geeignet bin, als setzt sie sich bestimmt ein.


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2009)

hej leeresblatt!

hmm, da hast du natürlich recht, die grotenburg ist eine der sehr wenigen ecken die aus dem naturschutzgebiet rausragt...


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Oktober 2009)

@exto: Aber wäre nicht genau Dein Hintergrundwissen aus Deinem letzten Beitrag der beste Einsteig in den Thread gewesen? Ich habs oben irgendwo mal geschrieben, dass wenige Idioten (also hier z.B. der Sprayer oder Einbrechertüpp, was weiß ich) eine ganze Gemeinschaft vor große Probleme stellen. 
Das - und nur das- meinte ich mit der Kritik (vielleicht zu harsch - nochmal sorry) an dem Satz "... keinen Kopp machen ... einfach fahren ...".

Wir sind - man glaubt es kaum - gar nicht sooo weit auseinander und sonderlich unruhig bin ich auch nicht. Öööhm naja - Vielleicht doch bei dem Wetter im Büro 

@Jenseits
Der Deister ist tatsächlich mächtig überlaufen, vor allem an schönen Wo-E. tummeln sich da Wanderer, Walker, Pilzesammler,was weiß ich und dann eben die MTBler schon mächtig eng aufeinander. Wobei das Revier sich dahingehend schon deutlich vom Wiehen unterscheidet, dass es breiter und nicht lang und schmal wie der Wiehen ist. Oder anders: Eigentlich sollte es gerade da ein Fleckchen für MTB finden. Der Wiehen ist da eher ein Schlauch von Ost nach West....Streß zwischen Wanderern und Bikern gibt es meines Wissens nach tasächlich nicht. Aber gerade das soll ja auch so bleiben. Wenn Du z.B. auf der Südseite von Schnathorst Richtung Lübbecke fährst haben die Waldpächter auf 5 KM Strecke mittlerweile 4 Schranken installiert. Sinnvoll sind die nicht, nur hinderlich für biker. Das gibt mir zu denken, ob das nicht (auch) MTB-Gründe haben könnte...


----------



## Fhal (21. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht ein bischen weniger "Und ich hab doch Recht!" und stattdessen mehr "Wir sind zwar anderer Ansichten, haben aber letztlich doch das gleiche Ziel" würde der ganzen Sache gut tun.

Ich wünsche der Region OWL auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei etwaigen Legalisierungsversuchen.


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2009)

am hermann wäre der platz vor der neuen waldbühne evtl. ein guter startpunkt. die gastro-betreiber müssten sich eigentlich über durstige biker freuen ;-)
ich glaube ich werfe am wochenende mal einen blick auf den hang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carolyli (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber am Hermann kann es ziemlich gefährlich sein wegen den ganzen Bäumen. Die sind ziemlich störend.


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2009)

in der oberen hälfte des hanges wurde aber auch ein ganzer teil neulich mal gerodet, das sollte das kein problem darstellen. und sonst erhöhen bäume den adrenalin-spiegel


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (23. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Leute, solange es in Detmold immer noch den Fürsten gibt, dem bis jetzt fast der ganze Wald zwischen Hermann und Velmerstod gehört, wird es niemals irgend eine DH Strecke geben!
Ihr könnt schon froh sein wenn Ihr mit dem Bike über die Forstwege fahren dürft!
Also, jede Diskussion über Trails oder DH Strecken ist sinnlos!
Ihr werdet in 10 Jahren noch Diskutieren, die Strecken habt Ihr immer noch nicht!!!!


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2009)

hej pfützenspritzer!

hattet ihr bei bsl schon mal mit dem fürsten zu tun wg. den 3 stunden? wäre ja evtl. interessant zu wissen wie sein standpunkt zu solchen themen ist. bin da nicht so informiert... ;-)
ich weiss nur das einige waldbauern ausgleichsflächen fordern falls die senne zum nationalpark wird (was sich auch schon viel zu lange hinzieht!) und sie dort nicht mehr fällen können.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (24. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sich der Fürst schon Aufregt das man so manchen Trail langfährt und danach ein Wildzaun errichten läßt, soll das einem dann schon klar werden.
Einige Biker wissen welchen Zaun ich da meine, dieser steht ja nun seit letztem Jahr in Berlebeck!
Wahrscheinlich mag der Fürst keine Räder, diese haben ja keine 4 Beine und sind mit Hufeisen beschlagen!
Es wird also recht schwierig werden das man solche Strecken hier in Detmold bekommt. Ich persönlich fahre ja kein DH, mir könnte es ja egal sein, da ich aber auch gerne Trails fahre frage ich auch gar nicht mehr sondern fahre die Trails die ich kenne!
Zu den 3 Std., im Wald lehnt es der Fürst absolut ab das man dort ein Rennen veranstaltet, da könnte viel zu viel kaputt gehen!
Man läßt lieber 7000 Läufer mit 14000 Füßen jedes Jahr Ende April vom Hermann zur Sparrenburg joggen, die machen anscheinend nicht so viel kaputt!
So das wars von meiner Seite!
Gruß, Uwe!


----------



## leeresblatt (24. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn der "Eigentümer" des Waldes den Mountainbikern gegenüber wirklich so negativ eingestellt ist, dann stehen die Chancen natürlich schlecht.


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2009)

ob das der beweis dafür ist das es in diesem land nicht nur beim downhill bergab geht?!


----------



## Sumsemann (20. November 2009)

Hi, 
will morgen nach Willingen. Wetter ist ja noch mal SUPER!!!

Will wer mit?

LG
Matthias


----------



## jumper 123 (20. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hi,
> will morgen nach Willingen. Wetter ist ja noch mal SUPER!!!
> 
> Will wer mit?
> ...



schade muss morgen arbeiten 
sonst währe ich da bei gewesen 
gruß jörg


----------



## Sumsemann (20. November 2009)

jumper 123 schrieb:


> schade muss morgen arbeiten
> sonst währe ich da bei gewesen
> gruß jörg



ja, das ist wirklich schade.

wird bestimmt SUPER... So ein Wetterchen werden wir so schnell nicht wieder bekommen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumper 123 (20. November 2009)

ja da haste recht vileicht habe ich ja auch noch mal glück mit 
dem wetter  und muss dann nicht arbeiten wünsche dir aber viel spass
gruß jörg


----------



## Sumsemann (20. November 2009)

jumper 123 schrieb:


> ja da haste recht vileicht habe ich ja auch noch mal glück mit
> dem wetter  und muss dann nicht arbeiten wünsche dir aber viel spass
> gruß jörg



Danke, werde ich sicher haben.

Werde morgen ja dann auch mein nagelneues Secialized Demo 8 einweihen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## jumper 123 (20. November 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich sicher haben.
> 
> Werde morgen ja dann auch mein nagelneues Secialized Demo 8 einweihen
> 
> ...



hammer geil das demo 8 schade währe gern mit gekommen 
gruß jörg


----------



## DerDolly (21. November 2009)

Mahlzeit miteinander!
Wer kann mir ein paar nette Abfahrten in Detmold, Oerlinghausen oder Bielefeld empfehlen?
Happy Trails!


----------



## Carolyli (21. November 2009)

Der ganze Thread geht darum... und da wirst du auch herrausfinden, dass niemand gewillt ist, "seine" heiligen scheiß Singletrails zu verraten.


----------



## DerDolly (22. November 2009)

Oh man ist das hier ein Kindergarten, trotzdem Danke.
Ihr NERDS!


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2009)

Wenne meinst ...


----------



## DerDolly (23. November 2009)

Dann sollte man sich vielleicht mal über die Idee "Downhill/Singletrail Strecken in Lippe-Detmold/OWL" gedanken machen.... Ich habe ja nicht vor  mit 100 Leuten die Trails zu schrotten, sondern wollte lediglich allein mal ne Runde drehen, aber ich sehe schon "community" wird in dieser Gruppe wohl nicht so groß geschrieben und anderen keine Chance gegeben.


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2009)

@ Dolly:    So meinen wir das gar nicht. Das wäre dir auch aufgefallen, wenn du die voherigen Seiten gelesen hättest. Es geht uns darum, das hier auch Waldbesitzer und Förster mitlesen (können). Daher möchte hier niemand seinen Hometrail einstellen, aus Angst vor Zerstörung des Trails. Schreibe die Leute aus deiner Umgebung doch einfach mal per PN an und treffe dich mit ihnen. Dann ist gesichert, das du ein MTB'ler bist und sie können dir beruhigt die Trails zeigen. 
Und nein wir versuchen nicht anderen die Chance versauen.


So genug davon, haben wir ja schon alles Seiten vorher erwähnt .... 


friedliche Grüße
 Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (23. November 2009)

Das momentane Wetter hier lässt aber auch keine Session zu, hatten uns über die letzten sonnigen tage einen kleinen Trail gebaut, den hat es heute schon wieder weggespült.

Prost Mahlzeit :/


----------



## kris. (23. November 2009)

DerDolly schrieb:


> wollte lediglich allein mal ne Runde drehen, aber ich sehe schon "community" wird in dieser Gruppe wohl nicht so groß geschrieben...


 
Alleine loswollen und community widerspricht sich aber ganz gewaltig.
Und den sehr verständliche Grund warum hier nicht jeder gute Trail geposted wird hat Jens ja schon geschrieben.

Btw: "community" wird nirgends groß geschrieben, außer am Satzanfang


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2009)

DerDolly schrieb:


> Dann sollte man sich vielleicht mal über die Idee "Downhill/Singletrail Strecken in Lippe-Detmold/OWL" gedanken machen.... Ich habe ja nicht vor mit 100 Leuten die Trails zu schrotten, sondern wollte lediglich allein mal ne Runde drehen, aber ich sehe schon "community" wird in dieser Gruppe wohl nicht so groß geschrieben und anderen keine Chance gegeben.


Ich kann auch nur dafür werben, dass du dich mit den "insidern" und/oder "locals" triffst und die guten Sachen erfährst.
In Hannover funktioniert das gut. Seit "unsere" Truppe immer größer wird, ist immer einer im Wald, der mir was zeigen kann oder dem ich was zeige. => community (Gemeinschaft) geht nicht allein und eine MTB-community ist nicht das Forum im Internet sonder die Radfahrergruppe im Wald 



JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Dolly: So meinen wir das gar nicht. Das wäre dir auch aufgefallen, wenn du die voherigen Seiten gelesen hättest. Es geht uns darum, das hier auch Waldbesitzer und Förster mitlesen (können). Daher möchte hier niemand seinen Hometrail einstellen, aus Angst vor Zerstörung des Trails. Schreibe die Leute aus deiner Umgebung doch einfach mal per PN an und treffe dich mit ihnen. Dann ist gesichert, das du ein MTB'ler bist und sie können dir beruhigt die Trails zeigen.
> Und nein wir versuchen nicht anderen die Chance versauen.
> So genug davon, haben wir ja schon alles Seiten vorher erwähnt ....
> friedliche Grüße
> Jens


Für Hannover haben wir die Bestätigung, dass alle relevanten Gruppen inzwischen mitlesen!
Stadtverwaltung, Forst, Polizei, Presse, Uni, NABU, BUND, Landessportbund. Jeder um in der Information zu bleiben und seine eigenen Interessen zu wahren.


----------



## Jimmy (23. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> [...] eine MTB-community ist nicht das Forum im Internet sondern die Radfahrergruppe im Wald





Einer der sinnvollsten Sätze, die ich in den letzten Monaten in diesem Forum gelesen habe.


----------



## DerDolly (23. November 2009)

Das verstehe ich nur all zu gut. Das hätte man ja auch direkt so schreiben können. Sorry meiner Seits.
Also wenn es klappen würde wäre ich dann gerne mal mit am start, wenn ihr Biken geht.
werde die Beiträge weiter verfolgen.
Bis dahin, Happy Trails!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wenn´s Wetter morgen halbwegs ok ist, dann will ich wieder nach Willingen.

Will einer mit?

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadom11 (4. Dezember 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn´s Wetter morgen halbwegs ok ist, dann will ich wieder nach Willingen.
> 
> ...



bock hätte ich schon,aber dieses we wird es nix....
wollen wir evtl. nächstes we festhalten,dann würde ich mitkommen!?


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Dezember 2009)

dadom11 schrieb:


> bock hätte ich schon,aber dieses we wird es nix....
> wollen wir evtl. nächstes we festhalten,dann würde ich mitkommen!?



Ist ja immer Wetterabhängig  Wollte letztes WE auch doch da war das Wetter definitiv zum :kotz:

Morgen soll es ja im Laufe des Nachmittags auch etwas Regen geben, doch so´n bissel ist ja noch ok. Ich muss aber unbedingt mal wieder auf den Bock!!!

Können aber nächstes WE auch im Auge behalten...

LG
Matthias


----------



## dadom11 (4. Dezember 2009)

ja super,dann schreib ich dir einfach...

wäre ja super,wenn das wetter mitspielt!


----------



## gorgo (6. Dezember 2009)

Carolyli schrieb:


> @leeresBlatt: Diesen scheiß Skatern haben die ja schon eine Halle und 3 Plätze sonst noch gebaut. Das ist mehr als genug in einer kkleinen Stadt wie Detmold.


 
Geht zwar nicht ums Thema aber sag mir doch mal bitte wo die Halle und die 3 tollen Plätze seien sollen. Ich bin nämlich neben dem MTB auch seit 16 Jahren ein Scheiß Skater und könnte ein Lied davon singen was die Stadt Detmold für Uns getan hat. Wenn irgendwo ein ca. 20 qm großer Platz geterrt und dort 2-3 unsinnige Rampen von irgendwelchen Organen der Stadt Detmold geplant und aufgestellt werden, ist das im Grunde absolute Geldverschwendung und bringt uns gar nichts. So viel zu dieser geistreichen Aussage.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte Morgen ersteinmal sehen das ich wieder aufs Rad komme. Revier wäre von Gehlenbeck bis nach Holzhausen. Wer hat Lust eine leichte AM-Tour mitzufahren? Vielleicht auch einfach nur im Wald zum "kennen-lernen" treffen?! Vielleicht findet man ja unbekannte Trails bvzw. kann mit anderen sein Wissen teilen. (Daher passt es auch hier her)
Zeitpunkt wäre mir am liebsten Morgens vorm Mittag, bzw. nach dem Mittag bis 17 UHr. 

Liebe Grüße und vllt trifft man sich,

Jens


----------



## Glory68 (28. Januar 2010)

Hey ich wohne da gleich nebenan und fahre auch öfters
Lg


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2010)

Edit sagt: aufgrund von Beschwerden verändert


----------



## Carolyli (14. März 2010)

gorgo schrieb:


> Geht zwar nicht ums Thema aber sag mir doch mal bitte wo die Halle und die 3 tollen Plätze seien sollen. Ich bin nämlich neben dem MTB auch seit 16 Jahren ein Scheiß Skater und könnte ein Lied davon singen was die Stadt Detmold für Uns getan hat. Wenn irgendwo ein ca. 20 qm großer Platz geterrt und dort 2-3 unsinnige Rampen von irgendwelchen Organen der Stadt Detmold geplant und aufgestellt werden, ist das im Grunde absolute Geldverschwendung und bringt uns gar nichts. So viel zu dieser geistreichen Aussage.



Heindich-Drake Schulhof, Blomberg und bei der Lobby müsste auch noch ne Pipe sein. Ihr DÜRFT da jedenfalls fahren... Und ne Halle gibts auch. Wo weiß ich nicht genau, aber bin öfters mal bei Unplugged und die gehen dort immer hin. Und wenn du meine Aussage widerlegen willst, erkundige dich erstmal bevor du hier dein "mimimi" ablässt.


----------



## Bike Fan (2. April 2010)

Hey Leute komme auch aus Detmold. 
Fahre Dirt und CC. Suche auch schon immer den ganzen Wald nach nen schönen Trail ab, aber immer nich sehr wenig gefunde. 
Wenn von euch könnte ich anschreiben und mal ne kleine Tour zu planen. 
Bin für vieles offen. 

mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## Echinopsis (3. April 2010)

Schau mal hier rein, es gibt sonntags einen Treff am Donoper Teich und demnächst müsste auch der Montagstreff abends am Sommertheater in DT wieder losgehen. Da solltest du jede Menge Leute finden, die dir Trails und schöne Touren um DT zeigen können. Bei Bedarf einfach im dortigen Forumnachfragen.

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Fan (3. April 2010)

Danke habe die schon öfters gesehen am Sommertheatre aber nicht gewusst wenn ich ansprechen kann, danke 


mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## kris. (3. April 2010)

Die sprechen auch nicht, die fahren nur schnell! 

kris.


----------



## Echinopsis (3. April 2010)

Ist das immer noch so schlimm? Bin ewig nicht beim Montagstreff gewesen, schade, dass die Leute es immer noch nicht gerafft haben.

@Bike Fan: Bin regelmäßig im Teuto unterwegs und kenne auch den einen oder anderen Trail, den ich dir zeigen könnte, falls du nicht im Renntempo durch die Gegend hecheln willst.

MfG Tine


----------



## gooni11 (3. April 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ist das immer noch so schlimm? Bin ewig nicht beim Montagstreff gewesen, schade, dass die Leute es immer noch nicht gerafft haben.
> 
> @Bike Fan: Bin regelmäßig im Teuto unterwegs und kenne auch den einen oder anderen Trail, den ich dir zeigen könnte, *falls du nicht im Renntempo durch die Gegend hecheln willst.*
> 
> MfG Tine



Und falls doch macht ihr das aber au nix gell ...
Ich wäre auch gern dabei... kein RENNEN... nur fahren und quatschen... am besten über Material... und am besten ich erzähl was denn ich hör schlecht...


----------



## kris. (4. April 2010)

Fahren und quatschen klingt gut. Ich wollte am Mittwoch tagsüber los, es soll ja gutes Wetter geben. Wer hat Zeit? (eigentlich sind wir dafür ja im falschen Thread )

kris.


----------



## Bike Fan (4. April 2010)

Ich glaube ich gehöre eher in die Jugendtruppe mit meinem 14 Jahren, 
aber an den Trails bin ich trotzdem interesiert  

Danke aber für das tolle Angebot. 

mfg
Bike Fan


----------



## gooni11 (4. April 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Fahren und quatschen klingt gut. Ich wollte am Mittwoch tagsüber los, es soll ja gutes Wetter geben. Wer hat Zeit? (eigentlich sind wir dafür ja im falschen Thread )
> 
> kris.


Gut ... dann ziehen wir um... in den verabrededings..


----------



## Stevie64 (5. April 2010)

Hi bikefan,
der Jugendtreff hat wieder begonnen. Da solltest du dich mal melden. Einfach hin- und mitfahren. Niko und Freddie bzw. Norbert freuen sich immer über neue Gesichter.
grüße Stevie


----------



## Bike Fan (12. April 2010)

Rick kenn ich ja schon ein bissl .
Ja werde dann mal wenn ich Zeit habe mal Mittwoch vorbei schauen.

Danke 

Bike Fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfernee (21. April 2010)

Hi Leute bin neu im Forum und aus Paderborn hab mir so ein paar Beiträge angeschaut zu dem Thema Downhiller aus Paderborn schein ganz korrekte Leute hier unterwegs zu sein. Ich fahre seit letztem Jahr Downhill und Freeride mit meinem Bergamont Big Air Team (Ich weiß ist leider nur ein Freerider aber wenn ichs irgendwie hinkriege wird nächstes Jahr ein Intense 951, wird zwar schwierig aber wer weiß ;-) War letztes Jahr mehrmals in Winterberg unterwegs und 3 mal in Willingen also zu Willingen kann ich nur sagen geiler Strecke Downhill als auch Freeride. Winterberg ist auch ganz cool ich schätze die Abwechslung und die vielfalt der Strecke aber wer richtig Downhill fahren will ist in willingen glaub ich besser aufgehoben. Zur Zeit ist mein einzige Möglichkeit nach Winterberg/Willingen zu kommen mit dem Zug (Führerschein vor langer Zeit verloren und bis jetzt ist mein Geld statt für den Führerschein für Fahrräder draufgegangen) was sehr quälend ist nicht das es die Quälerei nicht wert ist aber falls jemand da ab und zu mit der Karre hinfährt und noch ein Platz frei hätte wäre ich schon nicht abgeneigt und würd mich über jede Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.

Wollte mich diesen Sonntag auf jeden Fall nach Willingen aufmachen wird richtig fett.

PS: Habe letztes Jahr ein Lakejump in der nähe von Rösenbeck veranstaltet war echt geil wollte dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall den Event wiederholen wär aus der nähe von Paderborn kommt (kann auch von sonstwo hersein) und Bock hat soll Bescheid sagen freu mich immer über neue Teilnehmer.

Hier noch der Link zu dem Lakejump Video:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6920032/...ue_Lagoon_2009

Yo haut rein


----------

